# Free LED flashlight at Harbor Freight Tools



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

I've used these as well, and you're right as to how short of time they work. But hey, what'da expect for something for free? I think its a battery problem. They take 3 AAA batteries, so that ought to give you an indication of how lousy they are.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it's a problem with the poor-quality board. I've tested the two that failed with new batteries. Both flashlights failed after a fall on carpeted floor.


----------

